# Forum About Russia Politics  More poisoning...

## kalinka_vinnie

What are we westerns to think of Russia? Another assasination on a critic of the Russian government...   ::  This time the target was Alexander Litvinenko. 
In English: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/6163646.stm 
In Russian: http://www.gazeta.ru/2006/11/18/oa_224165.shtml

----------


## scotcher

This breaking of this story has been a bit... odd... 
The poisoning _happened_ on Nov 1st, and I first read about it on BBC News last Monday or Tuesday when they interviewed Litvinenko in hospital, the story was buried somewhere in the BBCRussian news section, and was evidently deamed so unimportant that it only appeared in English around the middle of the week, still buried in the European News section. Then suddenly on Sunday it became headline, frontpage news in all the Sunday papers, who all used the BBC story as their only source of info, and some sort of feedback loop kicked in and the BBC started running it as their main news headline. The story on BBCNews.com suddenly got bumped up to World News Headline event, and the week-old story that started it all disappeared completely. 
So, it seems to me that someone with an agenda and a lot of influence decided the story wasn't getting enough airtime and nudged it forward a bit. 
That's to say nothing of the frankly shameless propagandising and join-the-dots-for-the-great-unwashed leaps of logic the BBC used in their report (KGB Spy... Assassination... Soviet Union... Putin... Anna Polistovskaya... Georgi Markov... Chechnya) even inviting Litinkenko's lawyer on for a rant during which he directly accused the FSB of trying to kill his client. They even asked Boris Flippin' Berezovsky for a quote on the matter for Chrissakes, how's that for balanced? And _even that_ was no doubt still far more restrained than what appeared in any of the papers. 
I find myself a whole lot less concerned about the story itself than about the agendas of those bringing it to our attention, the means by which they are so doing, and the downright dishonest manner in which it is being reported. 
That's not to say I don't believe that it really happened, I just hate being propagandised to. 
On days like today I am bloody glad I haven't payed my BBC license fee in about 12 years  ::

----------


## Scorpio

There is another topic discussing this:  http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=11983 
-- there I said what I'm thinking about it.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

What?! I posted the topic first!!!   ::  Hmpf!

----------


## charlestonian

> What are we *westerns* to think of Russia? Another assasination on a critic of the Russian government...   This time the target was Alexander Litvinenko. 
> In English: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/6163646.stm 
> In Russian: http://www.gazeta.ru/2006/11/18/oa_224165.shtml

 Did you want to say - wester*ners*? :: . Also, it was an assassination *attempt*, he is still alive.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

lol, I guess it was getting kinda late when I wrote it  ::

----------


## charlestonian

Just in: Well... Litvinenko has died. Putin must be so proud of himself! 
What's next tovarischi russkiye?????

----------


## JJ

> Just in: Well... Litvinenko has died. Putin must be so proud of himself! 
> What's next tovarischi russkiye?????

 YOU ARE! BE AFRAID OF US! WOOF! WOOF! 
Damn! Is there anybody who can explain to me what the profit Pooty-Poot got of Litvinenko's death?

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  Just in: Well... Litvinenko has died. Putin must be so proud of himself! 
> What's next tovarischi russkiye?????   YOU ARE! BE AFRAID OF US! WOOF! WOOF! 
> Damn! Is there anybody whp can explain to me what the profit Pooty-Poot got of Litvinenko's death?

 Why don't you go ask him?  ::

----------


## JJ

> Why don't you go ask him?

 I did. He said it was Tony bLair's MI6, becouse of Litvinenko didnt tell them SUPER RUSSIAN SECRET. And they did with him just like in Agatha Christy book. ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  Why don't you go ask him?    I did. He said it was Tony bLair's MI6, becouse of Litvinenko didnt tell them SUPER RUSSIAN SECRET. And they did with him just like in Agatha Christy book.

  And then, Tony told George, and... I see the pattern  ::

----------


## Mordan

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  Why don't you go ask him?    I did. He said it was Tony bLair's MI6, becouse of Litvinenko didnt tell them SUPER RUSSIAN SECRET. And they did with him just like in Agatha Christy book.

 
looks like it is polonium... never heard of that before here in Europe...

----------


## adoc

> What are we westerns to think of Russia? Another assasination on a critic of the Russian government...   This time the target was Alexander Litvinenko. 
> In English: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/6163646.stm 
> In Russian: http://www.gazeta.ru/2006/11/18/oa_224165.shtml

 There is a good Russian expression: "пауки в банке". 
Русские банкиры убивают друг друга за деньги, шпионы - за секреты.  Я чувствую себя хорошо и сплю крепко.

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by JJ        Originally Posted by charlestonian  Why don't you go ask him?    I did. He said it was Tony bLair's MI6, becouse of Litvinenko didnt tell them SUPER RUSSIAN SECRET. And they did with him just like in Agatha Christy book.   
> looks like it is polonium... never heard of that before here in Europe...

 Polonium is very radioactive, especially polonium-210 isotope

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by JJ        Originally Posted by charlestonian  Why don't you go ask him?    I did. He said it was Tony bLair's MI6, becouse of Litvinenko didnt tell them SUPER RUSSIAN SECRET. And they did with him just like in Agatha Christy book.    And then, Tony told George, and... I see the pattern

 It's all CIA and Mossad scheming. I'm sure of it  ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian        Originally Posted by JJ        Originally Posted by charlestonian  Why don't you go ask him?    I did. He said it was Tony bLair's MI6, becouse of Litvinenko didnt tell them SUPER RUSSIAN SECRET. And they did with him just like in Agatha Christy book.    And then, Tony told George, and... I see the pattern    It's all CIA and Mossad scheming. I'm sure of it

 Yeah right....like, they have nothing better to do  ::  Neah...Who was pissed off at Litvinenko? How do you spell P-U-T-I-N?

----------


## sperk

> What are we westerns to think of Russia? Another assasination on a critic of the Russian government...   This time the target was Alexander Litvinenko.

 who cares what you westerners think of anything. How does the "west" always stand in judgement of others while running around the world starting wars and  supporting the continuing holocaust against the Palestinians? At least there are critics of the gov't in Russia; in the west the lap-dog corporate media can offer nothing but token criticism.

----------


## Mordan

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  What are we westerns to think of Russia? Another assasination on a critic of the Russian government...   This time the target was Alexander Litvinenko.   who cares what you westerners think of anything. How does the "west" always stand in judgement of others while running around the world starting wars and  supporting the continuing holocaust against the Palestinians? At least there are critics of the gov't in Russia; in the west the lap-dog corporate media can offer nothing but token criticism.

 because supporting Iran overtly advocating the destruction of Israel is better? Anyway if Jews weren't there, Arabs Sunnites would fight Arab Chiites. Jews are very convenient for many Arab leaders. 
Are you talking of Anna Politkovskaya?

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  Just in: Well... Litvinenko has died. Putin must be so proud of himself! 
> What's next tovarischi russkiye?????   YOU ARE! BE AFRAID OF US! WOOF! WOOF! 
> Damn! Is there anybody who can explain to me what the profit Pooty-Poot got of Litvinenko's death?

 Может быть в убийстве Литвиненко не было никакой выгоды для российского правительства, но нужна ли в действительности выгода для того, чтобы его убить? 
Нет! Выгода ненужна! Скорее всего, Путин просто испытывает удовольствие от страдания его врагов!  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Isn't it a little suspicious that all these incidents happen to be before large Russia-EU meetings? Why do you think Russia wants to tarnish its own image? No, more likely is that either someone is settling a personal score or there is a plot to make Russia look bad. And it is working, today a British minister publically denounced Russia.

----------


## basurero

> No, more likely is that either someone is settling a personal score

 Что имеют против Литвиненко ядерные физики?

----------


## charlestonian

http://www.themoscowtimes.com/stories/2 ... 7/001.html 
Litvinenko's deathbed accusation that Putin was behind the poisoning grabbed headlines around the world. 
"You may succeed in silencing one man, but the howl of protest from around the world will reverberate, Mr. Putin, in your ears for the rest of your life," Litvinenko said in a statement that his friend Alex Goldfarb said he signed shortly before he died. Goldfarb read the statement to a barrage of television cameras. "You have shown yourself to be unworthy of your office, to be unworthy of the trust of civilized men and women."

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Well, what did you expect him to say? "I have no idea why I am dying. Please find it out for me!" ??? Obviously he would think his sworn enemy did his undoing!

----------


## scotcher

I tell you something, if the point of the poisoning was to smear Putin in particular (and Russia in general), then that mission has been well and truely accomplished. Even if they find Polonium under Boris Berezovski's fingernails tomorrow and make it first item on every news broadcast for a week, it would make little difference to how much damage has been done to Russia's image, certainly in this country. Talk about trial by media.

----------


## Юрка

> Скорее всего, Путин просто испытывает удовольствие от страдания его врагов!

 Вы это всерьёз или так, типа шутка юмора ?   ::

----------


## Юрка

> ...he would think his sworn enemy did his undoing!

 Почему Вы пишите "заклятый враг" ? Разве то, что случилось с Литвиненко в России (1. В Росии у него не получилась карьера; 2. В Росии его обвинили в превышении служебных полномочий, должностном подлоге и незаконном обороте оружия. Заочный приговор был мягким: 3.5 лет условно.) может являться серьёзной причиной того чтобы стать врагом президенту России ?
Думаю, что оказавшись в Лондоне, он выбрал имидж врага Путина только для того, чтобы получить гражданство и быстро сделать новую карьеру. Березовский как работодатель не предложил бы ему других вариантов.
И вообще, почти вся последняя волна иммиграции из России - это экономическая иммиграция.

----------


## Оля

> Может быть, в убийстве Литвиненко не было никакой выгоды для российского правительства, но нужна ли в действительности выгода для того, чтобы его убить? 
> Нет! Выгода не _ нужна! Скорее всего, Путин просто испытывает удовольствие от страдания своих врагов!

----------


## Guin

Сейчас прочитал на сайте газеты Guardian довольно остроумный отзыв на одну антироссийскую статейку: 
[i]InWhite 
November 27, 2006 05:46 AM 
Many Western naturalists and anthropologists perceive Russians as human beings. This misconcept can be explained by the fact that Russians have pale skin that largely lacks hair cover, and the majority of their males and females have long lost their tails, hoofs, and horns. Many of them resemble White Man to such a degree that some Westerners even seek to treat them as equal,-an utterly fanciful notion. 
Russians seem to genetically differ from the Western White Man, and many experts believe that Russians are the species that is distinctly different from the arians, although some argue that, as Russian females can bear human babies, they should be considered as sub-humans. 
The concepts of Western civilization and culture is largely lost on those poor beings. Frustration about lack of respect for westerners has been woven into Russians for centuries. One French Emperor who visited Russia in 1812 with his troops was awed by the hardships accepted by Tsar's people. He noted a blend of arrogance and inferiority complex in their attitudes. Russians seemed somewhat upset and all the noble attempts to ingrain the concepts of libert

----------


## Ramil

We're hopeless, yes, I know I am.  ::

----------


## charlestonian

> We're hopeless, yes, I know I am.

 The end is near! Repent y'all  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

[quote=Юрка] 

> ...he would think his sworn enemy did his undoing!

 Почему Вы пишите "заклятый враг" ? Разве то, что случилось с Литвиненко в России (1. В Росии у него не получилась карьера; 2. В Росии его обвинили в превышении служебных полномочий, должностном подлоге и незаконном обороте оружия. Заочный приговор был мягким: 3.5 лет условно.) может являться серьёзной причиной того чтобы стать врагом президенту России ?
Думаю, что оказавшись в Лондоне, он выбрал имидж врага Путина только для того, чтобы получить гражданство и быстро сделать новую карьеру. Березовский как работодатель не предложил бы ему других вариантов.
И вообще, почти вся последняя волна иммиграции из России - это экономическая иммиграция.[/quote:2qj90gin] 
Вы, милостивый государь, меня не допоняли. Я не писал, что Литвиненко - "заклятый враг" Путина, а что Путин "заклятый враг" Литвиненка. Он же обвинял Путина во всём!

----------


## Тоби

> Talk about trial by media.

 Doesn't that happen to America all the time.  And most folks think its ok, until they get a taste of it.

----------


## Basil77

> Isn't it a little suspicious that all these incidents happen to be before large Russia-EU meetings? Why do you think Russia wants to tarnish its own image? No, more likely is that either someone is settling a personal score or there is a plot to make Russia look bad. And it is working, today a British minister publically denounced Russia.

  И как мы можем после этого уважительно относиться к западным правительствам, которые ведутся на такие явные провокации?  ::

----------


## Mordan

> No, more likely is that either someone is settling a personal score or there is a plot to make Russia look bad. And it is working, today a British minister publically denounced Russia.

 Just out of curiousity, why is the theory of a big conspirancy against Russia is so popular? Tell me what country would take the risk to kill a russian in London JUST to give Russia a bad image? Image that will be ignored because Russia has oil and gas!! Putin knows that very well. 
I don't think Putin is personally behind this, but some high ranked people in Russia have strong privates agendas.

----------


## Юрка

> ... Tell me what country would take the risk to kill a russian in London JUST to give Russia a bad image?

 Правильно. Миллиардер-одиночка вероятнее.  

> ... Image that will be ignored because Russia has oil and gas!! Putin knows that very well.

 Сначала иностранцы играли роль Незнаек: "мистер Путин - кто это ?". Теперь они хотят быть Знайками, фиг переубедишь...  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Вы, милостивый государь, меня не допоняли.

 Иронизируете над моим "Вы" ? Просто вежливая форма.  

> ...Путин "заклятый враг" Литвиненка. Он же обвинял Путина во всём!

 Путин не враг, а слон, на которого можно безнаказанно тявкать.

----------


## charlestonian

[quote=Юрка] 

> Вы, милостивый государь, меня не допоняли.

 Иронизируете над моим "Вы" ? Просто вежливая форма.  

> ...Путин "заклятый враг" Литвиненка. Он же обвинял Путина во всём!

 *Путин не враг, а слон, на которого можно безнаказанно тявкать.[/quote:2um8jzxh]*  *тявкать* - and then die mysteriously  ::

----------


## Basil77

Ну когда же вы, господа хорошие, поймёте, что версия причастности российских спецслужб не выдерживает никакой критики! Почему  бывший полковник КГБ Гордиевский и генерал Калугин, которые действительно служили в Службе Внешней Разведки и выдали кучу государственных тайн, и, кстати, приговорены заочно судом за государственную измену, преспокойно живут в той же Британии и США соответственно, поливают в своих книгах грязью Россию и Путина, и никто их не убивает? Литвиненко же никаких госсекретов не знал - он в ФСБ занимался борьбой с оргпреступностью. На почве этой "борьбы" он и сошёлся с Березовским, который, как известно, сам крупнейший мафиози. Его даже в государственной измене никто не обвинял - после того, как он сбежал в Лондон, суд заочно приговорил его к 3 годам условно за то, что он на допросах избивал арестованных. Кроме того, во Внешней разведке существует негласное правило - во время зарубежных визитов лидера государства не проводится никаких акций,  даже встреч с агентурой, чтобы не дать случайно повода для скандала. Здесь же отравление явно "подгадано" к саммиту Россия - Евросоюз. Да я могу привести ещё тысячу и один аргумент... Вот только услышат ли их ярые сторонники версии "следа спецслужб"?...   ::

----------


## laxxy

> Ну когда же вы, господа хорошие, поймёте, что версия причастности российских спецслужб не выдерживает никакой критики! Почему  бывший полковник КГБ Гордиевский и генерал Калугин, которые действительно служили в Службе Внешней Разведки и выдали кучу государственных тайн, и, кстати, приговорены заочно судом за государственную измену, преспокойно живут в той же Британии и США соответственно, поливают в своих книгах грязью Россию и Путина, и никто их не убивает? Литвиненко же никаких госсекретов не знал - он в ФСБ занимался борьбой с оргпреступностью. На почве этой "борьбы" он и сошёлся с Березовским, который, как известно, сам крупнейший мафиози. Его даже в государственной измене никто не обвинял - после того, как он сбежал в Лондон, суд заочно приговорил его к 3 годам условно за то, что он на допросах избивал арестованных. Кроме того, во Внешней разведке существует негласное правило - во время зарубежных визитов лидера государства не проводится никаких акций,  даже встреч с агентурой, чтобы не дать случайно повода для скандала. Здесь же отравление явно "подгадано" к саммиту Россия - Евросоюз. Да я могу привести ещё тысячу и один аргумент... Вот только услышат ли их ярые сторонники версии "следа спецслужб"?...

 Она не выдерживает никакой критики, только если рассматривать "Россию", "Путина" и "Спецслужбы" как нечто единое и целое, с общими интересами.

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by scotcher  Talk about trial by media.   Doesn't that happen to America all the time.  And most folks think its ok, until they get a taste of it.

 Да, в Америке часто происходит. Надо просто прочитать статью про игрока американского футбола, которого в убийстве своей жены обвинила публика без доказательства....   

> basurero wrote:
> Скорее всего, Путин просто испытывает удовольствие от страдания его врагов!
> Вы это всерьёз или так, типа шутка юмора ?

 Я преувеличился, но все-таки это возможно, не так ли?  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  No, more likely is that either someone is settling a personal score or there is a plot to make Russia look bad. And it is working, today a British minister publically denounced Russia.   Just out of curiousity, why is the theory of a big conspirancy against Russia is so popular? Tell me what country would take the risk to kill a russian in London JUST to give Russia a bad image? Image that will be ignored because Russia has oil and gas!! Putin knows that very well. 
> I don't think Putin is personally behind this, but some high ranked people in Russia have strong privates agendas.

 Why a country Mordan? Russia has plenty of rich personal enemies.

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by Тоби        Originally Posted by scotcher  Talk about trial by media.   Doesn't that happen to America all the time.  And most folks think its ok, until they get a taste of it.   Да, в Америке часто происходит. Надо просто прочитать статью про игрока американского футбола, которого в убийстве своей жены обвинила публика без доказательства....     
> 			
> 				basurero wrote:
> Скорее всего, Путин просто испытывает удовольствие от страдания его врагов!
> Вы это всерьёз или так, типа шутка юмора ?
> 			
> 		  Я преувеличился, но все-таки это возможно, не так ли?

 Да, в Америке часто происходит. Надо просто прочитать статью про игрока американского футбола, *которого в убийстве своей жены обвинила публика без доказательства....* 
Say what?????? There was plenty of evidence including DNA!!!! OJ Simpson's scumbag lawyer and stupid black jury got him off in the first (criminal) trial but he was found guilty in the civil court!

----------


## Ramil

> Just out of curiousity, why is the theory of a big conspirancy against Russia is so popular? Tell me what country would take the risk to kill a russian in London JUST to give Russia a bad image?

 What country? Russia of course.
Both murders of Politkovskaya and Litvinenko are planned in Russia. But that doesn't mean that official Kremlin is behind this. And considering forthcoming Duma elections and then President elections there are at least some people in Russia who might see some advantages in discrediting Putin. I'm not saying Putin's holy but I seriously doubt that he ordered those killings.

----------


## Basil77

> Она не выдерживает никакой критики, только если рассматривать "Россию", "Путина" и "Спецслужбы" как нечто единое и целое, с общими интересами.

 Я не очень-то верю в то, что спецслужбы ведут какую-то свою игру за спиной Путина. Разве что отдельные представители. Мне кажется, что в контексте данной проблемы интересы  "России", "Путина" и "Спецслужб" как раз совпадают.

----------


## Basil77

> Да, в Америке такое часто происходит. Надо просто прочитать статью про игрока американского футбола, которого публика бездоказательно обвинила в убийстве своей жены ....  
> Я преувеличил_, но все-таки это возможно, не так ли?

 It seems to me, Putin looks like some mad sadistic maniac in your eyes.   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Я преувеличился, но все-таки это возможно, не так ли?

 Наш президент - нормальный парень, заслуженно занимающий своё место. Не думаю, что им владеют такого рода эмоции, о которых Вы упомянули. Во-первых приличный человек, во-вторых выбрали его не для этого. 
Тут уж надо поверить на слово. Иначе это воспринимается как неуважение к семидесяти процентам россиян, поддерживающих Путина.

----------


## Mordan

> Originally Posted by Mordan  Just out of curiousity, why is the theory of a big conspirancy against Russia is so popular? Tell me what country would take the risk to kill a russian in London JUST to give Russia a bad image?   What country? Russia of course.
> Both murders of Politkovskaya and Litvinenko are planned in Russia. But that doesn't mean that official Kremlin is behind this. And considering forthcoming Duma elections and then President elections there are at least some people in Russia who might see some advantages in discrediting Putin. I'm not saying Putin's holy but I seriously doubt that he ordered those killings.

 that's exactly my opinion

----------


## Lampada

По теме? http://www.newsprom.ru/news/116482521289124.shtml  ::

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by basurero  Надо просто прочитать статью про игрока американского футбола, которого публика бездоказательно обвинила в убийстве *своей* жены ....

 Если оставить фразу в таком виде, то получается, что речь идет о жене публики. Я думаю, что следует сказать просто "которого публика бездоказательно обвинила в убийстве _ жены".

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  Она не выдерживает никакой критики, только если рассматривать "Россию", "Путина" и "Спецслужбы" как нечто единое и целое, с общими интересами.   Я не очень-то верю в то, что спецслужбы ведут какую-то свою игру за спиной Путина. Разве что отдельные представители.

 Ну так дык. Вообще, многое часто становится понятнее, если не забывать что все состоит из отдельных представителей.

----------


## Basil77

One more poisoning case, this time with the former Russia prime-minister and former Litvinenko's boss Egor Gaidar: http://www.rusnovosti.ru/news/?/20061129/09/38817 
Such a fate awaits all critics of our great and mighty president! 
Oh, my God! I'v just remembered my recent post:   

> Как ты не понимешь! Путин ведёт страну к тоталитаризму и диктатуре! Национализирует нефтяную и газовую отрасли! Отбирает у белых, пушистых (прямо ангелочки), справедливых и демократичных олигархов их компании и передаёт мерзкому, коррумпированному, тоталитарному государству, а потом бросает этих святых мученников в тюрьмы! Мы все тут стонем под гнётом режима, который установил Путин! Он убил демократию в России!

 I'll have to check my supper meal tonight...

----------


## Mordan

> I'll have to check my supper meal tonight...

 
Where can you buy a micro "Geiger counter"? I'm planning to visit Russia this winter

----------


## charlestonian

> One more poisoning case, this time with the former Russia prime-minister and former Litvinenko's boss Egor Gaidar: http://www.rusnovosti.ru/news/?/20061129/09/38817 
> Such a fate awaits all critics of our great and mighty president! 
> Oh, my God! I'v just remembered my recent post:        Originally Posted by Basil77  Как ты не понимешь! Путин ведёт страну к тоталитаризму и диктатуре! Национализирует нефтяную и газовую отрасли! Отбирает у белых, пушистых (прямо ангелочки), справедливых и демократичных олигархов их компании и передаёт мерзкому, коррумпированному, тоталитарному государству, а потом бросает этих святых мученников в тюрьмы! Мы все тут стонем под гнётом режима, который установил Путин! Он убил демократию в России!   I'll have to check my supper meal tonight...

 What the hell is going on in Russia???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I think people are just edgy. If a person sneezes they will accuse Putin for infecting them with biological weapons!

----------


## charlestonian

> I think people are just edgy. If a person sneezes they will accuse Putin for infecting them with biological weapons!

 Yeah but... don't you think it's too much for just a coincidence????  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Oh Litvinenko and Politavskaya are probably not coincidences, but I think that the media will try to find more victims than there really are!  ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Oh Litvinenko and Politavskaya are probably not coincidences, but I think that the media will try to find more victims than there really are!

 Even one person killed by Russian government, just because he/she opposed it, is more than enough to worry about the system... Communists used to do this...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

The fact is that we don't have any hard proof of who killed these people. So you can't accuse a whole government, when you are simply speculating! 
But I agree with you entirely! A goverment that kills people just because of criticism is a dangerous one.

----------


## Бармалей

I ran out of milk when I needed it for macaroni and cheese this afternoon. I accuse Putin. Obviously, this means he did it. <sarcasm x50000> 
Since when do KV and I agree? The apocalypse must be upon us...

----------


## Alexander

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Oh Litvinenko and Politavskaya are probably not coincidences, but I think that the media will try to find more victims than there really are!    Even one person killed by Russian government, just because he/she opposed it, is more than enough to worry about the system... Communists used to do this...

 Only communists?  Do you think the American government was communistic?  ::   _It has been estimated that there have been over 600 attempts on Castro's life committed by the CIA._ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fidel_Castro

----------


## Alexander

> I ran out of milk when I needed it for macaroni and cheese this afternoon. I accuse Putin. Obviously, this means he did it. <sarcasm x50000>

 Если в кране нет воды? Мдаа... похоже ты прав...   ::    _Г. ПАВЛОВСКИЙ, глава Фонда эффективной политики: "Русские для Запада сегодня - главные изгои, какими бы хорошими мы ни были. Русские - это евреи XXI века, и это нужно учитывать"._

----------


## charlestonian

> I ran out of milk when I needed it for macaroni and cheese this afternoon. I accuse Putin. Obviously, this means he did it. <sarcasm x50000> 
> Since when do KV and I agree? The apocalypse must be upon us...

 Don't you know that milk is bad for you??? Vodka is the best  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Since when do KV and I agree? The apocalypse must be upon us...

 Uh oh... Anti-matter and matter meet!  
Oh shi-

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian        Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Oh Litvinenko and Politavskaya are probably not coincidences, but I think that the media will try to find more victims than there really are!    Even one person killed by Russian government, just because he/she opposed it, is more than enough to worry about the system... Communists used to do this...   Only communists?  Do you think the American government was communistic?   _It has been estimated that there have been over 600 attempts on Castro's life committed by the CIA._ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fidel_Castro

 Wow! Hold your horses dude... Over 600 attempts on Castro's life??? If US *really* wanted Castro dead, one "attempt" would have been enough... 
Wikipedia is not always right...though I still like it: there are plenty of true facts at that site too.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Are you saying that the CIA has *never* tried to kill Castro?

----------


## Alexander

> Originally Posted by Alexander        Originally Posted by charlestonian        Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Oh Litvinenko and Politavskaya are probably not coincidences, but I think that the media will try to find more victims than there really are!    Even one person killed by Russian government, just because he/she opposed it, is more than enough to worry about the system... Communists used to do this...   Only communists?  Do you think the American government was communistic?   _It has been estimated that there have been over 600 attempts on Castro's life committed by the CIA._ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fidel_Castro   Wow! Hold your horses dude... Over 600 attempts on Castro's life??? If US *really* wanted Castro dead, one "attempt" would have been enough... 
> Wikipedia is not always right...though I still like it: there are plenty of true facts at that site too.

 Wow! Dude, hold your horses, too   ::   If FSB *really* wanted Litvinenko dead, you wouldn't have seen him in hospital  and wouldn't have read his "greetings" in your "free" press   ::  
Let's avoid "what-if" sentences.

----------


## Basil77

> Where can you buy a micro "Geiger counter"? I'm planning to visit Russia this winter

 You can purchase it at every souvenir store here, in Russia. 
You should look among matryoshkas™ and balalaikas™.
I always have one with me as a pendant on my keys.   ::

----------


## Basil77

> What the hell is going on in Russia???

 In Russia??!  ::   I thought that London and Dublin are not exactly in Russia. I should check the globe.  ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Are you saying that the CIA has *never* tried to kill Castro?

 He is still alive, right? Maybe, CIA needs to take some poisoning lessons from Russians  ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  What the hell is going on in Russia???      In Russia??!   I thought that London and Dublin are not exactly in Russia. I should check the globe.

 Orders came from Russia, no doubt...

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by Mordan  Where can you buy a micro "Geiger counter"? I'm planning to visit Russia this winter   You can purchase it at every souvenir store here, in Russia. 
> You should look among matryoshkas™ and balalaikas™.
> I always have one with me as a pendant on my keys.

 A good one  ::

----------


## charlestonian

Is Berezovsky next???  http://blogs.abcnews.com/theblotter/200 ... NAodcXQHbw
Berezovsky, who has accused Russian President Vladimir Putin of being behind the murder of former Russian agent Alexander Litvinenko, told ABC News recently that *he fears for his life*. 
Litvinenko fled Russia after revealing what he said was *a plot to kill Berezovsky, who had fallen out of favor with Putin.*

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Are you saying that the CIA has *never* tried to kill Castro?   He is still alive, right? Maybe, CIA needs to take some poisoning lessons from Russians

 You have a very rosy view of the Central Intelligence Agency, my friend!   ::  CIA agents are and were not infallable. Besides, assasinating a foreign leader is not so easy as it seems, it requires alot of help from insiders that are not always easy to reach or particularily loyal to the cause. 
I forget under which president, but by law CIA agents can not assasinate foreign leaders anymore.  
That the CIA tried to kill Castro is no news at all (I particularily remember the poisoned cigar case), I doubt the 600 number but read a little on this website, it has sources for every claim:  http://www.cooperativeresearch.org/time ... eline=cuba

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by basurero  Я преувеличился, но все-таки это возможно, не так ли?    Наш президент - нормальный парень, заслуженно занимающий своё место. Не думаю, что им владеют такого рода эмоции, о которых Вы упомянули. Во-первых приличный человек, во-вторых выбрали его не для этого. 
> Тут уж надо поверить на слово. Иначе это воспринимается как неуважение к семидесяти процентам россиян, поддерживающих Путина.

 Да, я точно это хотел сказать. Скорее всего, Путин прилагает все усилия к постоянному улучшению России. Но нам надо принимать во внимание, что наши представители - нормальные люди! Среди нормальных людей есть убийцы и преступники. Если и он действительно хороший человек, все же примет плохие решения время от времени, особенно на должности такой ответственности. Может быть, убийство Литвиненко было за благо России. 
 Во всяком случае, я думаю, что Путин не имел никакого отношения к смерти Литвиненко. Один из его врагов хочет, чтобы западники рассматривали Россию более сумасшедшей страной, чем раньше. Может быть, Литвиненко сошел с ума и покончил с собой. :P

----------


## Оля

> Да, я именно это хотел сказать. Скорее всего, Путин прилагает все усилия к постоянному улучшению ситуации в России. Но нам надо принимать во внимание, что наши представители - нормальные люди! Среди нормальных людей есть убийцы и преступники. Если _ он действительно хороший человек, он все же принимает плохие решения время от времени, особенно на должности с такой ответственностью. Может быть, убийство Литвиненко было на благо России. 
> Во всяком случае, я думаю, что Путин не имел никакого отношения к смерти Литвиненко. Один из его врагов хочет, чтобы западники смотрели на Россию как на сумасшедшую страну, даже более, чем раньше. Может быть, Литвиненко сошел с ума и покончил с собой. :P

----------


## Юрка

> ...Но нам надо принимать во внимание, что наши представители - нормальные люди! Среди нормальных людей есть убийцы и преступники. Если и он действительно хороший человек, все же примет плохие решения время от времени, особенно на должности такой ответственности...

 Кажется я начинаю чувствовать разницу в отношении западного человека и россиянина к власти как таковой. У нас правителей могут ЛЮБИТЬ.  ::    

> Может быть, убийство Литвиненко было за благо России...

 (...на благо России) Теоретически возможно многое. Но: налицо СЕРИЯ убийств и покушений (Политковская, Литвиненко, Гайдар). Это благом России уже не объяснить. 

> ...Может быть, Литвиненко сошел с ума и покончил с собой. :P

 Чтобы книжки лучше продавались ?  ::  На сумасшедшего он не похож. Думаю, что ему помогли умереть.

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Basil77        Originally Posted by charlestonian  What the hell is going on in Russia???      In Russia??!   I thought that London and Dublin are not exactly in Russia. I should check the globe.    Orders came from Russia, no doubt...

 More likely, from London (but from ex-russian jew).  ::

----------


## Basil77

> Is Berezovsky next???  http://blogs.abcnews.com/theblotter/200 ... NAodcXQHbw
> Berezovsky, who has accused Russian President Vladimir Putin of being behind the murder of former Russian agent Alexander Litvinenko, told ABC News recently that *he fears for his life*. 
> Litvinenko fled Russia after revealing what he said was *a plot to kill Berezovsky, who had fallen out of favor with Putin.*

 Not even funny. The impudence of the Bi(r/t)ch has no limits.

----------


## Propp

> Кажется я начинаю чувствовать разницу в отношении западного человека и россиянина к власти как таковой. У нас правителей могут ЛЮБИТЬ.

 А могут и ненавидеть, что случается гораздо чаще.  ::  Но чаще всего, насколько я понимаю, к правителям у нас относятся как к стихийному бедствию -- они посылаются нам за наши грехи и их нужно перетерпеть. Другое дело, когда кто-то начинает их критиковать их из-за рубежа. "Пусть г...но, зато своё, не воняет! А вы сами ещё большее г...но!"

----------


## Юрка

> А могут и ненавидеть, что случается гораздо чаще.

 Народ царей и вождей как правило любит, так как традиционно высшая власть в России как бы от бога. Вспомним похороны Ленина, Сталина, Брежнева. А министров и депутатов могут совсем не уважать.  

> Другое дело, когда кто-то начинает их критиковать их из-за рубежа. "Пусть г...но, зато своё, не воняет! А вы сами ещё большее г...но!"

 Это точно. Господа заграница, учтите это обстоятельство: мы любим поругать свои власти, но монополия на это только у нас !  ::

----------


## Basil77

> Народ царей и вождей как правило любит, так как традиционно высшая власть в России как бы от бога. Вспомним похороны Ленина, Сталина, Брежнева.

 Ну чтоб Брежнева сильно любили я бы не сказал... А уж если вспомнить народную "любовь" к ЕБНу в последние годы его правления, то это утверждение выглядит совсем несостоятельно.

----------


## adoc

Всё просто: опять студенты безобразничают.  http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/1868414.stm

----------


## Vladi

Tsarism, Stalin, Putin. Don't Russian people deserve a better fortune? When, finally?
(After incorporating some orthographical corrections)

----------


## charlestonian

> Tsarism, Stalin, Putin. Don't Russian people deserve a better fortune? When, finally?

 When donkey flies I reckon...

----------


## Basil77

> Zarism, Stalin, Putin. Doesn't Russian people deserve a better fortune? When, finaly?

 Do you think that Russian people are so unfortunate having Putin as a president? I think he is the best leader of the country we have in many years.  ::

----------


## Оля

> I think he is the best leader of the country we have in many years.

 +1

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by Basil77  I think he is the best leader of the country we have in many years.   +1

 +2   ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by Vladi  Zarism, Stalin, Putin. Doesn't Russian people deserve a better fortune? When, finaly?   Do you think that Russian people are so unfortunate having Putin as a president? I think he is the best leader of the country we have in many years.

 [quote] 
(от удивления падает с броневика): I did not know that  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::  Well, the only person you can compare him to is Boris Yeltsin!!!   ::  So OBVIOUSLY he is the best president EVER!   ::

----------


## charlestonian

"Приходят делегация учителей на прием к Путину: - Владимир Владимирович, у нас совсем нет денег! - Ничего страшного. Так заходите!"   ::

----------


## Оля

> Приходит делегация учителей

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  Приходит делегация учителей

 Ti prava. Ya skopiroval etu shutku, tak tam bylo napisano - s oshibkoi

----------


## Basil77

> Well, the only person you can compare him to is Boris Yeltsin!!!   So OBVIOUSLY he is the best president EVER!

 Well, I remember Gorbachev's times quite well, and even Brezhnev's a little, so not only Yeltsin...

----------


## Оля

> Ti prava.

 Yya znaiiiuu.   

> tak tam bylo napisano - s oshibkoi

 Ессли пы ты каарашоо снаал руускиий, ты пы её сааметтиил.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  Ti prava.   Yya znaiiiuu.        Originally Posted by charlestonian  tak tam bylo napisano - s oshibkoi   Ессли пы ты каарашоо снаал руускиий, ты пы её сааметтиил.

 Russian is my mother tongue and I didn't notice it! Look, Olya, the man speaks Estonian, English and Russian - what languages do *you* speak? Why are you taking the piss out of his supposed accent? What is the matter with you? How would you feel if someone took the piss out of your English?

----------


## Оля

> Look, Olya, the man speaks Estonian, English and Russian

 And what?   

> what languages do *you* speak?

 Russian, German, Italian and some English. But what do you ask it for?   

> Why are you taking the piss out of his supposed accent?

 Странно, что ты его не спрашивал, почему он оскорбительно отзывается о России и русских, почему он хамил многим участникам форума, обзывал их и т.д. и т.п. Ты спросишь, где ссылки на эти его посты, – я не хочу искать, у него более 600 сообщений, тем более многие он просто стёр. Почему ты его не спрашивал, нельзя ли повежливее указывать другим пользователям на их ошибки в английском, когда он вместо того, чтобы исправить писал «What???» и ставил кучу смайликов, прибавляя к этому замечание, что у него на автостоянке и то лучше говорят?   

> How would you feel if someone took the piss out of your English?

 I don't know what is "piss out".
Если мне укажут на мой плохой английский, я не обижусь. Я не претендую на звание носителя английского языка (всё время давая при этом понять, что хуже нет страны, чем Англия или Америка) и не даю никому советов о том, как сказать по-английски ту или иную фразу. 
P.S. Почитай хотя бы эту тему http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... 260#134260
Или эту http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... 498#132498
Сейчас побежит и это сотрёт... 
Почему ты защищаешь такого хама? Думаешь, этого бедняжку ранило до глубины души, что я ему ответила с эстонским акцентом? Вряд ли его вообще может что-то обидеть.

----------


## DDT

> took the piss out of

 It means, "criticized" in a bad way!  - "критиковать"

----------


## Юрка

> Ну чтоб Брежнева сильно любили я бы не сказал...

 Согласен, любовь - не точное слово. Но когда он умер у многих было тревожное чувство. Всё-таки целая эпоха ушла.

----------


## Юрка

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Basil77  I think he is the best leader of the country we have in many years.   +1   +2

 +1

----------


## Ramil

[quote=Юрка] 

> Originally Posted by "Оля":3tkr4iju        Originally Posted by Basil77  I think he is the best leader of the country we have in many years.   +1   +2

 +1[/quote:3tkr4iju] 
Всё это конечно замечательно и к личности Путина я тоже достаточно хорошо отношусь, только есть одно но. Россия, как и любое другое государство, не управляется одним-единственным человеком, каким бы замечательным он не был. Многие личности из аппарата президента и правительства оставляют желать лучшего и по исполнению своих обязанностей и по соответствию занимаемой должности.
Россия, как бы нам не хотелось видеть обратное, постепенно всё больше и больше уходит в авторитаризм. Многие дела делаются именем президента, однако, на деле, порой, происходит чистый произвол.
Единая Россия всё больше и больше напоминает КПСС в своей верности президенту и правительству. Постепенно всех оппозиционных министров и глав регионов (которых теперь назначает Кремль) будут задвигать всё дальше.
Обилие денег в бюджете из-за высоких цен на нефть и газ создают иллюзию того, что с нашей экономикой всё в порядке. У правительства пока хватает денег затыкать дыры в бюджете, но система отсутствует. Я не наблюдаю никаких изменений в лучшую сторону. Боюсь, так же, что 2007-2008 годы будут, мягко говоря, интересными (если не сказать хуже). У Путина заканчивается срок, в соответствии с действующей конституцией дальше он президентом быть не может. Вот и вопрос встаёт - что будет происходить перед выборами в Думу, и позднее - президенсткими выборами?
Всегда, во все времена, Россия стремилась иметь одного сильного лидера, который был бы в ответе за всё. Это попросту невозможно в современном мире. Россия должна стать парламентской республикой, где президенту отводятся лишь номинальные полномочия. Иначе мы все придём опять к тому, от чего шли последние 15 лет.
Это даже не вина Путина, это просто очень много влиятельных людей хотят, чтобы правящая каста закрепилась у власти надолго и всерьёз. При таком устройстве властных структур, когда они напоминают жесткую пирамиду с одним верхом, коррупция начинает сквозь неё проростать, имея на каждом уровне своих "представителей". Так как любое звено из иерархии власти при таком устройстве достаточно сложно заменить и нет альтернатив (как в нормальных странах, где исполнительная, законодательная и судебная власть равнозначны), такая структура начинает "костенеть" и мешать нормальному развитию государства. Пока в России все три ветви власти не будут иметь равных полномочий (закреплённых в Конституции), говорить о том, что в нашей стране всё в порядке, мягко говоря, - преждевременно.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Look, Olya, the man speaks Estonian, English and Russian   And what?     
> 			
> 				what languages do *you* speak?
> 			
> 		  Russian, German, Italian and some English. But what do you ask it for? 
> [quote:260pv1aq]Why are you taking the piss out of his supposed accent?

 Странно, что ты его не спрашивал, почему он оскорбительно отзывается о России и русских, почему он хамил многим участникам форума, обзывал их и т.д. и т.п. Ты спросишь, где ссылки на эти его посты, – я не хочу искать, у него более 600 сообщений, тем более многие он просто стёр. Почему ты его не спрашивал, нельзя ли повежливее указывать другим пользователям на их ошибки в английском, когда он вместо того, чтобы исправить писал «What???» и ставил кучу смайликов, прибавляя к этому замечание, что у него на автостоянке и то лучше говорят?   

> How would you feel if someone took the piss out of your English?

 I don't know what is "piss out".
Если мне укажут на мой плохой английский, я не обижусь. Я не претендую на звание носителя английского языка (всё время давая при этом понять, что хуже нет страны, чем Англия или Америка) и не даю никому советов о том, как сказать по-английски ту или иную фразу. 
P.S. Почитай хотя бы эту тему http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... 260#134260
Или эту http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... 498#132498
Сейчас побежит и это сотрёт... 
Почему ты защищаешь такого хама? Думаешь, этого бедняжку ранило до глубины души, что я ему ответила с эстонским акцентом? В
ряд ли его вообще может что-то обидеть.[/quote:260pv1aq]
-50 
P.S. I don't like this charlstonian dude, but I don't resort to sovok methods in dealing with him.

----------


## Юрка

> ...Пока в России ... говорить о том, что в нашей стране всё в порядке, мягко говоря, - преждевременно.

 Никто и не говорит, что нет проблем. Оценивали не всю страну, а Путина.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> P.S. I don't like this charlstonian dude, but I don't resort to sovok methods in dealing with him.

 Может быть, в данном случае Оля и была неправа (хотя я не поняла прикола с эстонским   ::  и в чем заключалось оскорбление), но чарлстониан заработал такое к себе отношение.  
ЗЫ. А при чем здесь совок?   ::   Может, ты такими обобщениями тоже кого-то обижаешь...   ::

----------


## Basil77

> Всё это конечно замечательно и к личности Путина я тоже достаточно хорошо отношусь (...) говорить о том, что в нашей стране всё в порядке, мягко говоря, - преждевременно.

 Рамиль, я с тобой совершенно согласен. Мой, так сказать, панегирик Путину был ответом на пост:  

> Tsarism, Stalin, Putin. Don't Russian people deserve a better fortune? When, finally?

 Я имел ввиду, что лично Путин, как глава государства, не самый худший вариант за последние десятилетия.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  P.S. I don't like this charlstonian dude, but I don't resort to sovok methods in dealing with him.   Может быть, в данном случае Оля и была неправа (хотя я не поняла прикола с эстонским   и в чем заключалось оскорбление), но чарлстониан заработал такое к себе отношение.

 Оскорбление заключалось в инсинуациях, что эстонцы - это такие тормоза, которые туго соображают. Именно такой смысл вкладывают русские, когда подражают эстонскому акценту. charlstonian заслужил не расистских намеков на его "эстонскую недолёкость", а нормального жёстко аргументированного отпора на интеллектуальном уровне. Если тебе этого не понятно, то мне тебя жалко.   

> ЗЫ. А при чем здесь совок?    Может, ты такими обобщениями тоже кого-то обижаешь...

 А вот пусть тот совок, который обиделся, скажет мне об этом сам.

----------


## translationsnmru

Кстати, а причём тут вообще эстонцы? Или кто-то видит в его нике ( Charl*estonian*) намёк на то, что он из Эстонии?  Я почему-то понимал его ник просто как "Чарльстонец" -- т.е. житель города Charleston, S.C. Нет?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Оскорбление заключалось в инсинуациях, что эстонцы - это такие тормоза, которые туго соображают. Именно такой смысл вкладывают русские, когда подражают эстонскому акценту. charlstonian заслужил не расистских намеков на его "эстонскую недалёкость", а нормального жёстко аргументированного отпора на интеллектуальном уровне. Если тебе этого не понятно, то мне тебя жалко.

 Да не надо меня жалеть.   ::  Просто не вижу связи Чарлстониана с эстонцами, поэтому и не пойму, в чем дело.
Кстати, сам он молчит и адвокаты ему вроде бы не требуются.

----------


## Basil77

> charlstonian заслужил не расистских намеков на его "эстонскую недолёкость", а нормального жёстко аргументированного отпора на интеллектуальном уровне. Если тебе этого не понятно, то мне тебя жалко.
> ...
> А вот пусть тот совок, который обиделся, скажет мне об этом сам.

 Звучит так, как будто для тебя "совок" и "интеллектуальный уровень" являются антонимами.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  charlstonian заслужил не расистских намеков на его "эстонскую недолёкость", а нормального жёстко аргументированного отпора на интеллектуальном уровне. Если тебе этого не понятно, то мне тебя жалко.
> ...
> А вот пусть тот совок, который обиделся, скажет мне об этом сам.   Звучит так, как будто для тебя "совок" и "интеллектуальный уровень" являются антонимами.

 Да, являются.

----------


## Оля

> Оскорбление заключалось в инсинуациях, что эстонцы - это такие тормоза, которые туго соображают. Именно такой смысл вкладывают русские, когда подражают эстонскому акценту. charlstonian заслужил не расистских намеков на его "эстонскую недолёкость", а нормального жёстко аргументированного отпора на интеллектуальном уровне. Если тебе этого не понятно, то мне тебя жалко.

 VendingMachine, что с тобой, какие еще расисткие намеки??   ::  
И что значит выражение "Именно такой смысл вкладывают русские..."? Поверь мне, я русская, и я вовсе не вкладывала в свою реплику тот смысл, о котором ты говоришь!   

> charlstonian заслужил не расистских намеков на его "эстонскую недолёкость"

 Если уж и говорить о "расистских намеках", то защищать стоит эстонцев, а уж никак не charlestonian'а!
Своей репликой я просто "прицепилась" к нему, потому что меня давно раздражает его неуважение к стране, в которой я живу и в которой он, кстати, родился. При этом объявляет себя великим носителем русского языка и дает изучающим русский неправильные советы.
Кстати, эстонский акцент я передразнила вовсе не потому, что считаю его эстонцем. Просто это была "злая шутка" по поводу его ника. 
Между прочим, в шутках по поводу эстонского темперамента нет ничего расистского, и вменяемый эстонец, если он не страдает мнительностью и паранойей, не стал бы обижаться. Мы же не обижаемся, когда шутят насчет наших национальных особенностей. 
P.S. VendingMachine, для меня по-прежнему загадка, почему, когда этот тип оскорблял полфорума и в том числе смеялся над моим английским, ты молчал. А стоило сказать что-то в его адрес, ты кинулся его защищать с таким жаром. Что это - неужели мужская солидарность?   ::  Или ты считаешь, что он и правда нуждается в адвоткате больше, чем кто-либо другой?

----------


## VendingMachine

Мне надоело это нытьё. Сплошное соплежуйство.

----------


## Оля

> Мне надоело это нытьё.

 Правильно, просто нечего сказать по существу.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Мне надоело это нытьё.   Правильно, просто нечего сказать по существу.

 Зато у Вас есть что. Потому, очевидно, и порите чушь. Кстати, русский язык charlestonian знает лучше Вас, и это факт. Да, он делает ошибки, которые Вы видите и исправляете, но Вы не чувствуете языка как он. У Вас русский грамотный но вымученный по книжкам и словарям, а у него естественный.

----------


## Оля

> Кстати, русский язык charlestonian знает лучше Вас, и это факт.

 Вы, конечно, последняя инстанция в этом вопросе   ::     

> Да, он делает ошибки, которые Вы видите и исправляете, но Вы не чувствуете языка как он. У Вас русский грамотный но вымученный по книжкам и словарям, а у него естественный.

 Интересно, откуда у него этот "живой язык", если он больше 30 лет живет в США?   ::   :: 
Остальное Вами сказано с единственной целью - постараться задеть меня за живое. Не получилось.  :P

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Зато у Вас есть что. Потому, очевидно, и порите чушь. Кстати, русский язык charlestonian знает лучше Вас, и это факт. Да, он делает ошибки, которые Вы видите и исправляете, но Вы не чувствуете языка как он. У Вас русский грамотный но вымученный по книжкам и словарям, а у него естественный.

 Вот это ты загнул!   ::  Да-а...
Если неправильное употребление падежей, слэнг и ругательства - показатель естественности языка, предлагаю присвоиить чарлстониану звание "Светоч русского языка" и на этом свернуть дискуссию.
Пока все еще живы...

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Интересно, откуда у него этот "живой язык", если он больше 30 лет живет в США?

 Почему 30?!!! Откуда такие цифры? 
Я думала, он тинейджер...  Бывает, ругаюсь с ним, и думаю: "Как не стыдно, взрослая тетка к ребенку прицепилась..."   ::

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  Интересно, откуда у него этот "живой язык", если он больше 30 лет живет в США?      Почему 30?!!! Откуда такие цифры?

 Он в какой-то теме это писал, кажется. Где все отписывались, кто откуда родом и кто где жил, где живет сейчас.

----------


## Юрка

> Оскорбление заключалось в инсинуациях, что эстонцы - это такие тормоза, которые туго соображают. Именно такой смысл вкладывают русские, когда подражают эстонскому акценту.

 Во-первых, ты не прав. Charlstonian в общении с Олей намеренно перешёл с кириллицы на латиницу. На латинице звуки русского языка передаются с искажением. Оля сделала то же самое, исказив звучание русских слов, раз ему так понятнее.  ::  
Во-вторых, хватит хамить девушке.

----------


## Юрка

> Originally Posted by Оля  Интересно, откуда у него этот "живой язык", если он больше 30 лет живет в США?      Почему 30?!!! Откуда такие цифры?

 34 года в Америке. http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... c&start=30

----------


## Ramil

[quote=Юрка][quote=gRomoZeka][quote="Оля":215ir1qw]Интересно, откуда у него этот "живой язык", если он больше 30 лет живет в США?   ::   :: 
[/quote]Почему 30?!!! Откуда такие цифры?[/quote]34 года в Америке. [url="http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=11697&postdays=0&postorder=asc&sta  rt=30"]http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... c&start=30[/url][/quote:215ir1qw] 
А я могу написать там, что я родился 400 лет назад в горах Шотландии и я бессмертный  :: 
Но это так, к слову. Думаю, всё так, как он написал.

----------


## Юрка

> А я могу написать там, что я родился 400 лет назад в горах Шотландии и я бессмертный

 Судя по его ошибкам в орфографии и стиле, он действительно подзабыл язык. А может лучше и не знал.   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Кстати, русский язык charlestonian знает лучше Вас, и это факт.   Вы, конечно, последняя инстанция в этом вопросе

 Я - носитель русского языка, в отличие от Вас. Поэтому мне виднее, у кого из вас двоих язык естественнее.   

> Да, он делает ошибки, которые Вы видите и исправляете, но Вы не чувствуете языка как он. У Вас русский грамотный но вымученный по книжкам и словарям, а у него естественный.

 Тем почетнее! Значит он прилагает немало усилий, чтобы его поддержать. Молодец.    

> Остальное Вами сказано с единственной целью - постараться задеть меня за живое. Не получилось.  :P

 Очевидно, я попал в точку, раз Вас так разворотило.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Зато у Вас есть что. Потому, очевидно, и порите чушь. Кстати, русский язык charlestonian знает лучше Вас, и это факт. Да, он делает ошибки, которые Вы видите и исправляете, но Вы не чувствуете языка как он. У Вас русский грамотный но вымученный по книжкам и словарям, а у него естественный.   Вот это ты загнул!   Да-а...
> Если неправильное употребление падежей, слэнг и ругательства - показатель естественности языка, предлагаю присвоиить чарлстониану звание "Светоч русского языка" и на этом свернуть дискуссию.
> Пока все еще живы...

 Где он неправильно употреблял падежи? Кста, а кому падежи вообще нужны? Я их вот не знаю и никогда ими не парился. Это Ваш удел и удел Ольги, как иностранцев, разбираться в падежах. Мы - носители русского - падежёв не знаем и о них не думаем.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Оля

> Я - носитель русского языка, в отличие от Вас.

  

> Это Ваш удел и удел Ольги, как иностранцев

 Всё понятно   ::  Абсурд не комментируется   ::  
Кстати, я тут вспомнила, как ты доказывал Калинке, что он никогда не был в России, потому что не прошел через сеть твоих отелей.   ::   Жаль, поздно вспомнила.  
Извини, а ты случайно на этом форуме не под двумя никами пишешь?   ::

----------


## Юрка

> ...Мы - носители русского - падежёв не знаем и о них не думаем.

 А о вежливости носителям тоже можно не думать ?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Кстати, русский язык charlestonian знает лучше Вас, и это факт.   Вы, конечно, последняя инстанция в этом вопросе     Я - носитель русского языка, в отличие от Вас. Поэтому мне виднее, у кого из вас двоих язык естественнее.

 Оля вроде тоже носитель, ты чего?   ::  Она где-то писала, что в Москве живёт.
(На всякий случай - я тоже носитель, живу в Москве, всю жизнь здесь прожил, думаю, я могу судить, у кого как с русским языком дела обстоят). Или я тоже по-твоему - иностранец?  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Где он неправильно употреблял падежи?

  Извини, журналов с датами не веду.  

> Кста, а кому падежи вообще нужны? Я их вот не знаю и никогда ими не парился.

 Для тех, кто в танке - падежи в русском играют ту же роль, что и порядок слов в английском.   ::    

> Это Ваш удел и удел Ольги, как иностранцев, разбираться в падежах.

 ЛОЛ. Я тоже - носитель русского. И если уеду в Китай, китайцем не стану.

----------


## VendingMachine

Ольга носитель? Не смешите мои тапочки. Она учится на переводчика с русского в каком-то там университете. 
P.S. Ольга, мы с Вами вместе свиней не пасли.

----------


## VendingMachine

gRomoZeka - носитель? Бугага   ::   ::   ::  И как давно носите?

----------


## translationsnmru

> А я могу написать там, что я родился 400 лет назад в горах Шотландии и я бессмертный

 Ага! Вот и проговорился! :P

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Кстати, я тут вспомнила, как ты доказывал Калинке, что он никогда не был в России, потому что не прошел через сеть твоих отелей.    Жаль, поздно вспомнила.

 Вечная моя беда, почти никогда не смотрю на ники, когда читаю посты. Если б знала, что владелец великолепных отелей и VendingMachine одно и то же лицо, не воспринимала бы на полном серьезе его посты.  ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> Или я тоже по-твоему - иностранец?

 А Вас я еще до конца не раскусил. Да, с Вами я тоже свиней не пас.

----------


## Ramil

> Ольга носитель? Не смешите мои тапочки. Она учится на переводчика с русского в каком-то там университете.

 "Какие ваши доказательства?" (с) Красная жара
Во-первых, ничто не мешает учиться носителю русского языка на переводчика в каком-то там университете
Во-вторых, если это действительно правда, и Ольга не является носителем русского языка, могу только выразить уважение и восхищение тем, как она этим языком владеет (получше многих носителей).
Но, думаю, что ты порешь чушь, насчёт того, что она иностранка - слишком тонко она всё знает. Так язык вызубрить нельзя. К тому же где-то здесь на форуме она упоминала, что живёт в Москве.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> gRomoZeka - носитель? Бугага     И как давно носите?

 Ну, примерно с года. Пока не обтрепался.
Что-то пахнуло чарлстонским чувством юмора... Вы случайно не родственники?

----------


## Юрка

> ... с Вами я тоже свиней не пас.

 Хватит интриговать. Напишите с кем же Вы свиней пасли и мы будем знать.   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> Кстати, я тут вспомнила, как ты доказывал Калинке, что он никогда не был в России, потому что не прошел через сеть твоих отелей

 Вы несете бред. Я никогда не говорил, что Калинка не был в России _потому что он не жил в моих отелях_. Читать надо внимательно, что пишут. То, что Калинка не был в России очевидно по тому факту, что он совершенно не знает российских реалий, а не потому, что он решил остановиться не в моем отеле, а где-то в другом месте. Не надо передёргивать. А если что непонятно, то не надо домысливать.

----------


## Оля

> Оля вроде тоже носитель, ты чего?

 Да оставь его, у него горячка.   

> Ольга носитель? Не смешите мои тапочки. Она учится на переводчика с русского в каком-то там университете.

 Я, кстати, учусь не на переводчика!  :P   

> P.S. Ольга, мы с Вами вместе свиней не пасли.

 К счастью, нет   ::   
Я, между прочим, вообще никогда из России не выезжала   ::  Пока что   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  ... с Вами я тоже свиней не пас.   Хватит интриговать. Напишите с кем же Вы свиней пасли и мы будем знать.

 C Михайловым и с Лариным.

----------


## Юрка

> ...То, что Калинка не был в России очевидно по тому факту, что он совершенно не знает российских реалий...

 Калинка - продвинутый чувак. Хотя с ним ещё надо поработать...  ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> Я, кстати, учусь не на переводчика!

 Это Ваша проблема. Не надо ее на нас перекладывать.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  ...То, что Калинка не был в России очевидно по тому факту, что он совершенно не знает российских реалий...   Калинка - продвинутый чувак. Хотя с ним ещё надо поработать...

 Вот именно - надо поработать.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  Я, кстати, учусь не на переводчика!   Это Ваша проблема. Не надо ее на нас перекладывать.

 Вы считаете это проблемой?   ::   :: 
Кстати, на кого - на вас? На вас с charlestonian'ом? У вас раздвоение личности?   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by Оля  Я, кстати, учусь не на переводчика!   Это Ваша проблема. Не надо ее на нас перекладывать.

 В натуре, горячка!   ::  
А нас, как оказалось, очень легко втянуть в бессмысленную дискуссию.

----------


## Юрка

> C Михайловым и с Лариным.

 С капитаном Лариным ? В какой серии ?

----------


## Оля

БЕДНЫЙ SIRIUSLY!!
СТОЛЬКО СТРАНИЦ НА РУССКОМ!!   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Или я тоже по-твоему - иностранец?   А Вас я еще до конца не раскусил. Да, с Вами я тоже свиней не пас.

 Може*-те* реагировать как хоти*-те*, только в сети принято обращение на ты, ради *Вас*, я сделаю единственное исключение в этом сообщении. 
И в таком случае, разговор о *Ва-шей* национальной принадлежности и *Ва-шем* родном языке также остаётся открытым. 
Кроме того, не надо судить обо всех только по себе, поэтому, думаю, что *Ваши* спекуляции насчёт выпаса свиней прошу оставить при себе, т.к. ни я, ни, думаю, Оля, свиней никогда не пасли и не собираются делать этого в обозримом будущем ни с *Вами*, ни с кем бы то ни было ещё.

----------


## Юрка

> А нас, как оказалось, очень легко втянуть в бессмысленную дискуссию.

 Возможно, что он не безнадёжен, и коллективная психотерапия поможет его спасти.   ::

----------


## Юрка

> БЕДНЫЙ SIRIUSLY!!
> СТОЛЬКО СТРАНИЦ НА РУССКОМ!!

 Он нам каждому поставит по диагнозу   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

[quote=Юрка] 

> БЕДНЫЙ SIRIUSLY!!
> СТОЛЬКО СТРАНИЦ НА РУССКОМ!!

 Он нам каждому напишет по диагнозу   :: [/quote:2cqbsfit]
Надеюсь, мы с VendingMachine попадем в разные палаты.   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> Може-те реагировать как хоти-те, только в сети принято обращение на ты

 Это Вы так думаете. Приличные лиди к незнакомому лицу на "ты" не обращаются. Так среди носителей языка заведено. Это вежливостью называется.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Може-те реагировать как хоти-те, только в сети принято обращение на ты   Это Вы так думаете. Приличные лиди к незнакомому лицу на "ты" не обращаются. Так среди носителей языка заведено. Это вежливостью называется.

 *Тебе* не меня учить вежливости. Я выкаю только тем, кого вижу своими глазами перед собой и считаю, что они этого заслуживают.
За ником VendingMachine может скрываться прыщавый 13-летний подросток, которому выкать никакими правилами вежливости не предписывается. 
Я в сети с 1992 года, здесь нет ни возраста, ни социального положения, ни даже пола. Здесь все равны. Находились личности, желающие, чтобы к ним на "вы" обращались, но, знаешь ли, слишком много чести. Если *тебя* это не устраивает - твои проблемы.  
ЗЫ: Наоборот, чрезмерная вежливость в сообщениях свидетельствует о язвительности и неодобрении собеседника (тебе на будущее).

----------


## VendingMachine

> Я в сети с 1992 года

 Да Вы еще малец  ::   

> здесь нет ни возраста, ни социального положения, ни даже пола.

 Это в Вашем пивнопрыщавом Фидо нет, а в Интернете принято обращаться вежливо. Ынастранетс.

----------


## Юрка

> Это Вы так думаете. Приличные лиди к незнакомому лицу на "ты" не обращаются...

 Как представитель культурной столицы могу успокоить, "ты" в интернете не является оскорблением.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Это в Вашем пивнопрыщавом Фидо нет, а в Интернете принято обращаться вежливо. Ынастранетс.

 Сетевой этикет обращения на Вы не предусматривает, вендЫнМашЫн.   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Я в сети с 1992 года
> 			
> 		  Да Вы еще малец 
> [quote:9yw7yk0d]здесь нет ни возраста, ни социального положения, ни даже пола.

 Это в Вашем пивнопрыщавом Фидо нет, а в Интернете принято обращаться вежливо. Ынастранетс.[/quote:9yw7yk0d] 
Кем принято? Твоими седыми м.дями? Я, уважаемый, слишком много видел тебе подобных, чтобы вступать в дальнейшую дискуссию.
И чтобы не обвинять тебя в голословных утверждениях (говоря по нашему, Ыностранному - сказал, что в лужу п.рнул), попрошу тебя представить официальный документ, где и кем было принято обращаться вежливо в интернете. В Фидо устав был, за нарушение которого от сети отключали. В интернете с таким засранцами поделать ничего нельзя. Кстати, мои подозрения насчёт твоего возраста только укрепились. Если не физического, то уж по развитию - точно.

----------


## VendingMachine

Невоспитанные. Невзрослые. Я до вашего уровня опускаться не стану. Разговор закончен. Злопыхайте   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Basil77  Звучит так, как будто для тебя "совок" и "интеллектуальный уровень" являются антонимами.   Да, являются.

 Значит по-твоему в Советском Союзе жили одни тупицы?   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine        Originally Posted by Basil77  Звучит так, как будто для тебя "совок" и "интеллектуальный уровень" являются антонимами.   Да, являются.   Значит по-твоему в Советском Союзе жили одни тупицы?

 Самые умные уехали в Канаду, Израиль и США, кто же здесь остался? Только мы.

----------


## Basil77

> Самые умные уехали в Канаду, Израиль и США, кто же здесь остался? Только мы.

 Не говори... "Интеллектуалная элита" нации, на кого ты нас покинула?  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Originally Posted by Basil77        Originally Posted by VendingMachine        Originally Posted by Basil77  Звучит так, как будто для тебя "совок" и "интеллектуальный уровень" являются антонимами.   Да, являются.   Значит по-твоему в Советском Союзе жили одни тупицы?     Самые умные уехали в Канаду, Израиль и США, кто же здесь остался? Только мы.

 Это вы уже совсем загнули. Много у нас в стране умных людей до сих пор.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by Basil77        Originally Posted by VendingMachine        Originally Posted by Basil77  Звучит так, как будто для тебя "совок" и "интеллектуальный уровень" являются антонимами.   Да, являются.   Значит по-твоему в Советском Союзе жили одни тупицы?     Самые умные уехали в Канаду, Израиль и США, кто же здесь остался? Только мы.   Это вы уже совсем загнули. Много у нас в стране умных людей до сих пор.

 Какой там. По логике "умных людей", умный человек в России жить не будет никогда. Это - ужасная страна, где им было очень и очень плохо. Зато там у них всё очень и очень хорошо. От этого они становятся всё более и более умными. И с высоты своего ума им прекрасно видно, что в России умных людей нет. Все там, в стране, где живут САМЫЕ УМНЫЕ ЛЮДИ В МИРЕ. А когда ты в стране, где живут Самые Умные Люди в Мире, ты кажешься себе умнее окружающих, что уж говорить о тех недалёких, что остались в лапотной России (откуда все Самые Умные Люди уже давно уехали).

----------


## charlestonian

[quote=Ramil] 

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by Basil77        Originally Posted by VendingMachine        Originally Posted by "Basil77":f191eb4w  Звучит так, как будто для тебя "совок" и "интеллектуальный уровень" являются антонимами.   Да, являются.   Значит по-твоему в Советском Союзе жили одни тупицы?     Самые умные уехали в Канаду, Израиль и США, кто же здесь остался? Только мы.   Это вы уже совсем загнули. Много у нас в стране умных людей до сих пор.

 Какой там. По логике "умных людей", умный человек в России жить не будет никогда. Это - ужасная страна, где им было очень и очень плохо. Зато там у них всё очень и очень хорошо. От этого они становятся всё более и более умными. И с высоты своего ума им прекрасно видно, что в России умных людей нет. Все там, в стране, где живут САМЫЕ УМНЫЕ ЛЮДИ В МИРЕ. А когда ты в стране, где живут Самые Умные Люди в Мире, ты кажешься себе умнее окружающих, что уж говорить о тех недалёких, что остались в лапотной России (откуда все Самые Умные Люди уже давно уехали).[/quote:f191eb4w] 
Скажи уж честно - ты просто завидуешь тем, кто уехал из России, и всё  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

[quote=charlestonian][quote=Ramil] 

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by Basil77        Originally Posted by "VendingMachine":fluvkd7w        Originally Posted by "Basil77":fluvkd7w  Звучит так, как будто для тебя "совок" и "интеллектуальный уровень" являются антонимами.   Да, являются.   Значит по-твоему в Советском Союзе жили одни тупицы?     Самые умные уехали в Канаду, Израиль и США, кто же здесь остался? Только мы.   Это вы уже совсем загнули. Много у нас в стране умных людей до сих пор.

 Какой там. По логике "умных людей", умный человек в России жить не будет никогда. Это - ужасная страна, где им было очень и очень плохо. Зато там у них всё очень и очень хорошо. От этого они становятся всё более и более умными. И с высоты своего ума им прекрасно видно, что в России умных людей нет. Все там, в стране, где живут САМЫЕ УМНЫЕ ЛЮДИ В МИРЕ. А когда ты в стране, где живут Самые Умные Люди в Мире, ты кажешься себе умнее окружающих, что уж говорить о тех недалёких, что остались в лапотной России (откуда все Самые Умные Люди уже давно уехали).[/quote:fluvkd7w] 
Скажи уж честно - ты просто завидуешь тем, кто уехал из России, и всё  :: [/quote:fluvkd7w]
Ну а чего завидовать??? завидуют только из-за денег если, то тогда мне пофиг. В России тоже можно выучиться и неплохо получать очень. А жить мне в Москве и так хорошо. Не думаю, что из тех, кто уехал, были такие, которые жили в деревнях и ничего вообще не кукумекали.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine        Originally Posted by Basil77  Звучит так, как будто для тебя "совок" и "интеллектуальный уровень" являются антонимами.   Да, являются.   Значит по-твоему в Советском Союзе жили одни тупицы?

 No. Because not everyone in the Soviet Union was a sovok. Many people were just the opposite. Don't you see the difference between soviet person and sovok?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

У неудачливых эмигрантов часто какой-то комплекс неполноценности проявляется. Уехав и оказавшись в кале, они ищут любой повод, чтобы оправдать в глазах других своё решение, поэтому увлеченно засирают место, где родились и выросли, фанатично пытаясь доказать в первую очередь себе, что они поступили правильно, покинув родные пенаты. 
Это, наверное, только у русских такая черта есть. :-/ Засирать всё свое. Русские -- уважайте себя! В конце концов-то!

----------


## charlestonian

> У неудачливых эмигрантов часто какой-то комплекс неполноценности проявляется. Уехав и оказавшись в кале, они ищут любой повод, чтобы оправдать в глазах других своё решение, поэтому увлеченно засирают место, где родились и выросли, фанатично пытаясь доказать в первую очередь себе, что они поступили правильно, покинув родные пенаты. 
> Это, наверное, только у русских такая черта есть. :-/ Засирать всё свое. Русские -- уважайте себя! В конце концов-то!

 *У неудачливых эмигрантов... Уехав и оказавшись в кале...*
Eto ti o kom? Ya ne znayu zdes takih  ::

----------


## Casper

Вот решил посмотреть, чего это Все Литвиненко уже на 11 страницах обсуждают  ::  Неприятно удивился.  
charlestonian=vendingmachine неужели не видно)))

----------


## Ramil

[quote=charlestonian][quote=Ramil] 

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by Basil77        Originally Posted by "VendingMachine":2hp50mg4        Originally Posted by "Basil77":2hp50mg4  Звучит так, как будто для тебя "совок" и "интеллектуальный уровень" являются антонимами.   Да, являются.   Значит по-твоему в Советском Союзе жили одни тупицы?     Самые умные уехали в Канаду, Израиль и США, кто же здесь остался? Только мы.   Это вы уже совсем загнули. Много у нас в стране умных людей до сих пор.

 Какой там. По логике "умных людей", умный человек в России жить не будет никогда. Это - ужасная страна, где им было очень и очень плохо. Зато там у них всё очень и очень хорошо. От этого они становятся всё более и более умными. И с высоты своего ума им прекрасно видно, что в России умных людей нет. Все там, в стране, где живут САМЫЕ УМНЫЕ ЛЮДИ В МИРЕ. А когда ты в стране, где живут Самые Умные Люди в Мире, ты кажешься себе умнее окружающих, что уж говорить о тех недалёких, что остались в лапотной России (откуда все Самые Умные Люди уже давно уехали).[/quote:2hp50mg4] 
Скажи уж честно - ты просто завидуешь тем, кто уехал из России, и всё  :: [/quote:2hp50mg4] 
Конечно завидую. Сколько раз ездил к вам и всё время завидовал. Как же можно не завидовать Самым Умным Людям, мне -сирому невеже. Слюной истекал.  ::   
Если серьёзно, у меня много друзей и родственников по ту сторону океана, каждый раз приезжая к ним, я думаю - бедные, неужели им так плохо жилось в России, что они переехали сюда.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Да нечему завидовать. Уехав в Америку живут обычно хуже, чем жили в России.
Из эмигрантов, которых я знаю, только одни устроились хорошо (за счет страховки, полученной после смерти мужа-американца). Да и то вечно они на грани нервного срыва то из-за счетов, то из-за страховки, работают как лошади, а что-то особого эффекта я не вижу.  
Если бы они так же пахали в России, жили бы не хуже, чем в Америке.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::  Вы тут хорошо настроились, ребята!    ::

----------


## Оля

> charlestonian=vendingmachine неужели не видно)))

 Вообще-то такие вещи (наличие двойных ников) должны отслеживать и пресекать админ и модераторы...   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Вот решил посмотреть, чего это Все Литвиненко уже на 11 страницах обсуждают  Неприятно удивился.  
> charlestonian=vendingmachine неужели не видно)))

 Это к админу. Надо посмотреть, не совпадают ли IP (хотя бы первые три цифры) у этих двух пользователей. Да и привязку к серверу географическую тоже можно посмотреть, может сервер и не в США вовсе находится  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by Casper  Вот решил посмотреть, чего это Все Литвиненко уже на 11 страницах обсуждают  Неприятно удивился.  
> charlestonian=vendingmachine неужели не видно)))   Это к админу. Надо посмотреть, не совпадают ли IP (хотя бы первые три цифры) у этих двух пользователей. Да и привязку к серверу географическую тоже можно посмотреть, может сервер и не в США вовсе находится

 Да вобщем не все ли равно...   ::  
Какая практическая польза от этих изысканий?

----------


## VendingMachine

> У неудачливых эмигрантов часто какой-то комплекс неполноценности проявляется. Уехав и оказавшись в кале, они ищут любой повод, чтобы оправдать в глазах других своё решение, поэтому увлеченно засирают место, где родились и выросли, фанатично пытаясь доказать в первую очередь себе, что они поступили правильно, покинув родные пенаты.

 Очень точное наблюдение. Таких я видел дофига.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by Casper  Вот решил посмотреть, чего это Все Литвиненко уже на 11 страницах обсуждают  Неприятно удивился.  
> charlestonian=vendingmachine неужели не видно)))   Это к админу. Надо посмотреть, не совпадают ли IP (хотя бы первые три цифры) у этих двух пользователей. Да и привязку к серверу географическую тоже можно посмотреть, может сервер и не в США вовсе находится

 You're an ijjit if you think that it's not possible to post from different IPs. Anyway, I've been here longer than you, laddie, you weren't even here when I joined this forum, I'm a well known character here, so stick your dirty insinuations up your ignoble behind.

----------


## VendingMachine

> charlestonian=vendingmachine неужели не видно)))

 Я думал, Вы умнее...

----------


## VendingMachine

Do you at all read my messages? What I hate about this forum is that there are some pr*cks here who write sh*te about you and then, when you answer them, they pretend they didn't see or understand what you wrote to them. But what really pains me is the fact that nearly 80% of them happen to be my fellow countrymen. Why must you all be so anal, eh? What kind of Russians are you? I am disgusted at you. I'm happy in the knowledge such people don't constitute the majority of my fellow countrymen, though.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Do you at all read my messages? What I hate about this forum is that there are some pr*cks here who write sh*te about you and then, when you answer them, they pretend they didn't see or understand what you wrote to them. But what really pains me is the fact that nearly 80% of them happen to be my fellow countrymen. Why must you all be so anal, eh? What kind of Russians are you? I am disgusted at you. I'm happy in the knowledge such people don't constitute the majority of my fellow countrymen, though.

 I perfectly understand why they think you and charlstonian are the same person. You have the same dirty mouth and no respect to the others.
Really I'm impressed how easily you make other people to dislike you. I's a talent.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by Casper  Вот решил посмотреть, чего это Все Литвиненко уже на 11 страницах обсуждают  Неприятно удивился.  
> charlestonian=vendingmachine неужели не видно)))   Это к админу. Надо посмотреть, не совпадают ли IP (хотя бы первые три цифры) у этих двух пользователей. Да и привязку к серверу географическую тоже можно посмотреть, может сервер и не в США вовсе находится    You're an ijjit if you think that it's not possible to post from different IPs. Anyway, I've been here longer than you, laddie, you weren't even here when I joined this forum, I'm a well known character here, so stick your dirty insinuations up your ignoble behind.

 I know that it's posisble to post from different IP's but why? You're not a member of Al-Qaeda, so I don't think you'd bothered to switch IP's.  ::  I didn't say you and Charlestonian were the same person, I only said that it could be quite possible and said that the only person who might know this for sure is MasterAdmin. 
As for the other thing that you've signed in to this forum earlier than I did - so what? Do you really measure the IQ of others by the 'Joined date' field in the memberlist?  ::  A wise approach of a wise man.  ::  
Those insults of yours say little about me, but much - about you  ::

----------


## Basil77

> Because not everyone in the Soviet Union was a sovok. Many people were just the opposite. Don't you see the difference between soviet person and sovok?

 For me term "sovok" means somewhat "made in USSR".  ::  And I don't count that everyone, who were the opposite of the Soviet goverment  were smart and others were all dumb. It's some kind of dissidential chauvinism.  ::

----------


## Basil77

> Вы тут хорошо настроились, ребята!

 Не говори... Дискуссия перешла в клиническую фазу... Скоро посыпятся баны...  ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Because not everyone in the Soviet Union was a sovok. Many people were just the opposite. Don't you see the difference between soviet person and sovok?   For me term "sovok" means somewhat "made in USSR".  And I don't count that everyone, who were the opposite of the Soviet goverment  were smart and others were all dumb. It's some kind of dissidential chauvinism.

 To me "sovok" = "idiotic", not "made in USSR". Many things "made in USSR" were very good. And I didn't mean the people who were vocal against the gov't. Most people couldn't care less about politcs. I mean people who were _people_.    

> I know that it's posisble to post from different IP's but why? You're not a member of Al-Qaeda, so I don't think you'd bothered to switch IP's.

 Why? Some people post both from work and home, for instance. Use your nogging, big IQ man!   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> I perfectly understand why they think you and charlstonian are the same person. You have the same dirty mouth and no respect to the others. Really I'm impressed how easily you make other people to dislike you. I's a talent.

 Thank you for demonstrating once again the trait I can only describe as a barbarian petty-mindedness of a caveman. From now on I will be ignoring your posts. Enjoy your trip to Coventry.   ::

----------

